# When you’re running to the trout hole…



## NCMTNHunter (Jul 19, 2022)

When you’re running to the trout hole and notice the bull reds blowing up top water, we changed our plans.  Only problem is there wasn’t a dang one of them we could take eat.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 19, 2022)

Catching fish TOO BIG is not a problem to fuss about! Those smiles are enough to take home.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 20, 2022)

Congratulations on success. Fine looking family too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)

Man, yeah! I know that was a lot of fun!

That young man caught a fish nearly as big as he is.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 20, 2022)

Freight trains!! Great that the whole family got in on that action!! Nicely done!  Where were y'all fishing?


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 20, 2022)

Great times...great memories !


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 20, 2022)

Great fish!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jul 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, yeah! I know that was a lot of fun!
> 
> That young man caught a fish nearly as big as he is.



Yes sir. It was a blast. Being able to catch a pile of 30”+ fish doesn’t really happen at home.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jul 20, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Freight trains!! Great that the whole family got in on that action!! Nicely done!  Where were y'all fishing?



Thanks!  Santa Rosa Beach Florida.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2022)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Yes sir. It was a blast. Being able to catch a pile of 30”+ fish doesn’t really happen at home.


Unless it's carp. 

Those reds are the fightingest fish I've ever stuck a hook in, I think.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks like the whole family got one.  Well done !!!


----------



## Railroader (Jul 21, 2022)

Those sure are some purty redfish.  Who needs trout? ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jul 21, 2022)

Oh heck yeah!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jul 21, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Looks like the whole family got one.  Well done !!!



Yeah everyone ended up with two or three. We caught 10 all said and done.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 23, 2022)

That’s awesome … gotta love it … when there thick there thick


----------



## antharper (Jul 25, 2022)

Good times !


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 26, 2022)

Man yeah-I don’t believe it gets any better than that.
Give me some bull reds over black bass any hour of the day, any day of the week!
Never a problem with tossing them back either! 

Good times had and great memories made there for sure. Congrats!


----------



## sea trout (Aug 9, 2022)

NCMTNHunter said:


> When you’re running to the trout hole and notice the bull reds blowing up top water, we changed our plans.  Only problem is there wasn’t a dang one of them we could take eat.
> 
> View attachment 1164659View attachment 1164671View attachment 1164672View attachment 1164673View attachment 1164674


WOW that;s good fun there!
I'd rather catch those with the family


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Man cool pics and the colors are awesome! Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 25, 2022)

Stunningly beautiful photos. 

Awesome!


----------

